# Dateisystem(e) für embedded Gentoo

## doedel

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei Gentoo auf einem Sheeva-Plug-Board (1,2ghz ARM, 512MB RAM) zum Laufen zu bekommen. Das Board hat eine 4GB SD Karte und eine SATA-Festplatte über USB-SATA-Bridge dran.

Eingesetzt werden soll es als Streaming Server für Musik, Fileserver und für den Zugriff von Aussen.

Auf der SD-Karte liegt Kernel, initrd und ein minimal-System für "Notfälle", in ext2 read-only. Die Festplatte ist nun in mehrere Partitionen aufgeteilt für verschiedene Dinge, nun frage ich mich welches wohl das "Beste" Dateisystem im jeweiligen Fall ist.

So hab ich's jetzt:

SD-Karte:

/boot 10MB ext2, read-only, sd karte

/ 4GB ext2, rw, sd karte

HDD:

/usr/portage  15GB ext2, read-only

/tmp, /var/tmp Ramdisk, falls nötig ext2 Partition auf HDD

/var/log 3GB ext2 read-write

/home + /root 10GB ext2, read-write

www-root 100M ext2, read-only

samba-shares, ftp, nfs ~800GB XFS.

Zu den Dateisystemen:

1. temporäre Ordner im laufenden Betrieb in einer RAM-Disk, aber 512MB RAM scheinen mir zu wenig dafür, oder?

2. XFS für die Shares, in Verbindung mit Samba hab ich damit bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht und auch schon öfters in fertigen NAS-Systemen gesehen. Ist das auch sinnvoll so? 

Für partitionen, die R/O sind habe ich an SquashFS+UnionFS gedacht. Dazu ein Satz Skripte der mir die temporären Änderungen in den Squash-FS-Container schreibt, bei bedarf.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich Angst habe, dass mir das Teil öfters mal abschmiert und ich dann von defekten Dateisystemen sitze. Am liebsten wäre mir einfach alles RO, aber dann kann ich genausogut auf CDs brennen.

Wie ist es mit anderen Dateisystemen wie ext3, ext4, reiser, jfs usw?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen, nach Wochen basteln muss jetzt mal was voran gehen  :Wink: [/glsa][/quote]

----------

## doedel

Hat denn leiner eine idee?

----------

## schmidicom

Ein bisschen viel ext2, oder?

Beim "/boot" kann ich das ext2 ja noch verstehen da der eine oder andere bootloader eventuell nichts anderes versteht aber beim Rest wäre was stabileres wohl nicht verkehrt.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ein bisschen viel ext2, oder?
> 
> Beim "/boot" kann ich das ext2 ja noch verstehen da der eine oder andere bootloader eventuell nichts anderes versteht aber beim Rest wäre was stabileres wohl nicht verkehrt.

 

Huh? ext2 und nicht stabil?

----------

## py-ro

Robust wäre wohl passender von Ihm gewesen.

Aber die Dinger haben ja nur sehr wenig Speicher, daher kann es Sinn machen ein FS ohne Journal zu verwenden, allerdings neigen gerade diese Systeme dazu einfach abgeschaltet zu werden.

Ein Versuch wäre das Neue Dateisystem F2Fs für die SD-Karte sicherlich wert. 

Theoretisch würde ich für die externe HDD ext4 bevorzugen.

Bye

Py

----------

## schmidicom

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Robust wäre wohl passender von Ihm gewesen.

 

Ok, zugegeben die Wortwahl war etwas unglücklich.

Allerdings tue ich mich bei der schriftlichen Umschreibung von ext (egal in welcher Version) generell etwas schwer, denn jedes mal wenn ich unter Linux Datenverluste zu beklagen hatte traf ext mindestens eine Mitschuld. Ich für meinen Teil warte im Moment sehnsüchtigst darauf das btrfs endlich "stable" wird denn dann fliegt ext bei meinen Systemen hochkant raus.   :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich verfolge die Mailingliste und ich denke das wird noch eine Weile dauern.  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

Statt ext2 würde ich zumindest ext4 ohne Journaling nehmen.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings tue ich mich bei der schriftlichen Umschreibung von ext (egal in welcher Version) generell etwas schwer, denn jedes mal wenn ich unter Linux Datenverluste zu beklagen hatte traf ext mindestens eine Mitschuld. Ich für meinen Teil warte im Moment sehnsüchtigst darauf das btrfs endlich "stable" wird denn dann fliegt ext bei meinen Systemen hochkant raus.  

 

Wenn man jeder (User) Meldung, wo jemand mit einem FS X Datenverlust erlitten hat, als Grund nimmt diese FS nicht zu nehmen so würde man am Schluss ohne FS da stehen. 

Ich habe schon von fast allen Dateisystemen (z.b. ext2/3/4, reiserfs, xfs) Meldungen von Benutern gelesen, dass diese Datenverlust erlitten hätten.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe nie behauptet das er meinetwegen auf ext verzichten soll, lediglich das ich persönlich damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe und deswegen aus gutem Grund bezweifle das es allzu ratsam ist auch noch eine veraltete Version davon für nahezu das ganze System zu benutzen.

----------

